# Bruce Hornsby & The Range



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Continuing on my music posts....anyone like Bruce?









"The Valley Road" from "Scenes From The South Side" maybe?

or

"Across The River" from "A Night On The Town"


















Philippa (710) hates them!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, I've got "The Way It Is" album on CD somewhere. Haven't played it for at least a decade though. I really liked "Mandolin Rain".


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nah couldn't stand Hornsby,

More of a Bob Segar and the silver bullet band man myself


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Very underrated outfit. Very clever songs performed by very talented people.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I always thought they were *****. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

colinryan said:


> I always thought they were *****. That's just the way it is.










Will that never change?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

colinryan said:


> I always thought they were *****. That's just the way it is.


they are


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

They were OK at the time, no worse than Huey Lewis and the News anyhow.

I've got Scenes from the Southside on CD somewhere.


----------

